# Wahoo?



## Nicelymakinway (Jun 24, 2008)

Has anyone heard of any wahoo, dolphin, etc. being caught around the nipple yet? Last year there were quite a few caught this time of the year. Wanting to give it a try this weekend, but I dont' want to waste any time if nothing is there.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

yes caught a couple of phins yesterday nice size over15 lbs no wahoo though i am sure they are there just bad luck i guess.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

We got 4 dolphin and 1 small wahoo last tuesday. Got them off a rip just north of the elbow.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

There haven't been many hoos caught yet that I have heard or seen, but some dolphin are starting to come in.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

caught 30 chickens yesterday and a 80 lbs hoo


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *billin (23/05/2010)*caught 30 chickens yesterday and a 80 lbs hoo


awesome! would love to see a picture of the hoo if you have one.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

i will get it posted as soon as i can i am at work today and it is on my buddys camera


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I believe Team Recess caught a wahoo over the weekend


----------

